# New from Monsters from the woods



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks to John at Monsters from the woods we got another Vampira kit














Sculpted by Sean Burford and 1/6 scale complete with graveyard base and headstone. For more info like pricing ect contact John Deary [email protected]


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

She needs longer nails, but dat's a honey of a sculpt!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

What great assets she has. I can't wait to see this one painted!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Fantastic sculpt:thumbsup:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

This kit design is ripped off from Resin From the Grave, and Mike has permission to use her likeness, and you wonder why the garage kit hobby turns my stomach,
with slimes like this and those who support them!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Well, to be honest, aside from a somwhat similar pose and somewhat similar setting (both based on the same movie scene) I don't see where one is a rip off of the other. The RTFG kit looks coarser, although the likeness might be better. The other kit is not a recast for sure. I guess you could argue that any second kit of the same movie subject was a rip off but I dont see it here. Just my opinion...


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

What a great kit! Should be a great seller!
Bob


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Mitchellmania said:


> This kit design is ripped off from Resin From the Grave, and Mike has permission to use her likeness, and you wonder why the garage kit hobby turns my stomach,
> with slimes like this and those who support them!


An accusation like this requires more proof than this. Get us a side-by-side comparison or take your issue elsewhere. If you can provide it, I'll be happy to unlock this thread. Otherwise, it remains locked.

This isn't anything personal on my part. I'm no fan of recasters, eigher. However, you can't just make accusations w/o facts being presented.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Okay, after a couple requests from folks and looking carefully at the pics presented, I've decided to unlock the thread. 

No more accusations w/o some proof. Keep your personal grudges elsewhere.


----------



## SKB_Originals (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey folks, Sean Burford, sculptor of the piece your "discussing". First off all you kneejerkers calling me a recaster, well since I can't swear on the board, use your imaginations as to what I wanna say to you. Above all else your ignorant and blind. This is honest to god the first time I had seen RFTG's sculpt, it wasn't on the model museum, the only pieces I knew of were her on teh couch, Joe's bust, and Bowen's statue. If you wanna complain about the base, I'd ask, What the Hell else would the base look like, I'm sorry but is there a single photograph of her from her tv show or Plan 9 that isn't set in a graveyard? and it's amazing how a "recast" can be so drastically different if you just, I don't know, open your damn eyes. I worked my ass off on this piece for you guys, for the fans, I don't know or really care about Vampira at all, so way to be appreciative. Thanks to to mods (Girffoworks) for being smarter the unfounded accuser. To everyone that genuinely likes the piece I love you guys! But everyone else, don't bitch one more word to me or John. If you want I'll pack up a .zip with my WIP pics so you can choke on something besides your own self importance.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

first of all i am john from monsters from the woods and this is not a recast nor is it a rip off of rftg vampira i gave sean burford total allowance to make a vampira kit he never even seen the resin from the grave kit?
now theres a common pose of any character? bela lugosi had many
frankenstein etc now as far as mike is concerned mike has no permission for anything mike always says that he feels hes the only one can release a kit if the hobby only had one frankenstein one batman one dracula etc this would be a short lived hobby anyone who knows mike and i know mike well have worked too long with him and by the way the reason i parted company with mike from rftg was because he is recasting other peoples stuff so thats that enough people know me well enough on here and the ch that i am a straight shooter


----------



## SKB_Originals (Aug 3, 2010)

Also to RFTG, I don't know you, though I respect your work, but I heard you had unkind words with my commissioner, and you need to cool your jets pal. We all work on fringe in this industry and you have no right to claim ownership over a character's entire catalogue just because you may have gotten a liscence a while back for one kit! My hand to god we did this whole piece and I had no idea your kit even f'n existed, it's not in the museum! And if I had, I wouldn't have done a damn thing differently, I'm proud as hell of this piece, that is all. 

If you don't like it, don't f'n buy it.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

SKB_Originals said:


> Hey folks, Sean Burford, sculptor of the piece your "discussing". First off all you kneejerkers calling me a recaster, well since I can't swear on the board, use your imaginations as to what I wanna say to you. Above all else your ignorant and blind. This is honest to god the first time I had seen RFTG's sculpt, it wasn't on the model museum, the only pieces I knew of were her on teh couch, Joe's bust, and Bowen's statue. If you wanna complain about the base, I'd ask, What the Hell else would the base look like, I'm sorry but is there a single photograph of her from her tv show or Plan 9 that isn't set in a graveyard? and it's amazing how a "recast" can be so drastically different if you just, I don't know, open your damn eyes. I worked my ass off on this piece for you guys, for the fans, I don't know or really care about Vampira at all, so way to be appreciative. Thanks to to mods (Girffoworks) for being smarter the unfounded accuser. To everyone that genuinely likes the piece I love you guys! But everyone else, don't bitch one more word to me or John. If you want I'll pack up a .zip with my WIP pics so you can choke on something besides your own self importance.


Sean,Truly sorry to have you endure this from someone like Mitch and it goes to show you the guy is off his rocker and has gone to far to the darkside of this hobby to realize it.But aside from that this sculpt is beautiful and you made yes a Vampira fan me very happy and looking forward to getting this one when John is done casting her up!:thumbsup:


----------



## Greg Roccaro (Feb 9, 2003)

BEAUTIFUL sculpt ! Thanks to Danny for showing the hobby whats out there and help to keep it alive.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Oh fer cryin' out loud....

John & Sean - you both need to read the Help/TOS above. You agreed to it when you joined, so should know you're in violation of the TOS by making attacks on other members, bringing issues from other forums/places to this forum and use of adult language. Even using "f'ing" is not acceptable here. 

Also, I didn't unlock this thread just for you two to go on the attack . 

So, Congratulations! You just got this thread re-LOCKED! 

Follow the rules. This I'd your only warning. I don't want you to leave, but won't allow you to attack others any more than I'll allow attacks on you.


----------

